
Carol Bartz's paycheck reduced by 75% - parth16
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Yahoo-CEOs-pay-package-falls-apf-417229523.html?x=0&.v=4
======
watmough
Her job should have been to make Yahoo! not suck.

The verdict:

    
    
      - Yahoo! Mail. Still sucks.
      - Yahoo! Charts (Finance). Still suck.
      - Delicious. Never sucked. Killed.
    

These are the only parts of Yahoo! I use, and I have mainly migrated to Google
and Bing.

~~~
leoc
Yahoo! Pipes is not bad.

------
pstack
Kudos to parth16 for selecting the Yahoo! Associated Press page for this
particular link. My first chuckle of the evening.

------
rw
What does yahoo _do?_ Google does search. Microsoft does consumer and
enterprise software. Apple does hardware & consumer software... but Yahoo? Do
they 'do' news? Not really. Finance? Kinda. Distributed computing? Yes, but
they don't make money from that. BOSS? DDG isn't enough.

I'm stumped. How does Yahoo make money, besides slapping ads on content (as a
2nd-place implementation of AdSense)?

~~~
spullara
They are a huge media site powered by one of the largest email sites. Paid for
with premium display and search advertising.

------
imcqueen
the 2MM bonus in 2010 for increasing operating income is a harder piece to
deal with, especially after reading it was generated by lowering head count.

------
rbranson
They hired her away from the runaway success of.... _AUTODESK_.

~~~
TY
I detect sarcasm here, however Autodesk is a great success story at least if
you look at it from financial point of view.

They managed to built a graphics software empire buying pretty much anything
that they could acquire. Think Oracle but in CG space.

Company's revenues and stock prise rose substantially during Bartz's tenure as
the CEO.

"They" (the board of Yahoo) did a decent job of finding a suitable candidate
for the CEO position. Unfortunately, this seems to be the case where previous
success is not producing expected results.

However, it's impossible to predict such things in advance. Lou Gerstner
turned around IBM even though came from a consumer goods company and tobacco
RJR Nabisco after a long stint in American Express Travel Services.

Would you hire him or Carol to run a software company if you had a choice? :-)

------
mkramlich
> Yahoo Inc. cut CEO Carol Bartz's compensation by 75 percent to $11.9 million
> last year as the Internet company struggled to revive its revenue growth,
> regulatory documents filed Friday show.

Ouch. That's pretty harsh. Down to a mere $12 million. That poor woman. How
will she survive? It's hard work picking other people to do all the actual
work in the company, and to keep a website property humming smoothly along.
How will I cut costs? I know, I'll... I'll... I'll cut jobs! _handed $2
million_ Thank you, that was hard work! Herp derp. (Note: I don't care that
she's female. Story could just as easily been about one of the many more male
CEO's of similar companies.)

This is yet another reminder why it's a good idea to try building your own
business. So you can potentially achieve that level of pay, but without having
to go through all the bureaucratic/brown-nosing/sociopathic processes one has
to go through to potentially maybe rise through other people's corporate
ladders. Bypass all that shit. Just make something other people want and scale
it up.

------
sabat
The fact that a cut of 75% reduces her salary to $11M is mind-boggling. How
could she possibly ever add even $11M of value to that company? How could any
CEO? Steve Jobs, maybe. But his salary is $1/yr.

